# Racing @ Oak Forest Raceway, Sat. July 11



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Racing @ Oak Forest Raceway, Sat. Aug. 1st*

The next race at Oak Forest Raceway has been rescheduled. It will now be Saturday, August 1st. Doors will open at noon and racing will begin around 2 PM. We will run an IROC Race with the new AFX NASCAR cars, Tyco/Lifelike NASCAR, & T-Jet Skinny with a Dirt Late Model body all on the oval. For thise who do not have a Dirt late model body, Rick Brown, Rick Drazy and myself have some. I think this could be a fun class using the skinny set up.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I plan on being there unless work pops up and I will have some loaner bodies and I have to look but I might have some to sell.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

i can not make this race have a open house to go to and a family reunion also.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> i can not make this race have a open house to go to and a family reunion also.


Maybe you can meet your next wife at your family reunion:freak:


----------



## 1Showoff (Dec 10, 2014)

brownie374 said:


> Maybe you can meet your next wife at your family reunion:freak:


OUCH!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

not my reunion going to a friends reunion:dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

john Schroder will be out of town the next 3 week ends. he not be there either.


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Race @ Oak Forest Raceway Rescheduled*

The race scheduled for Sat. July 11th @ Oak Forest Raceway has been rescheduled for August 1st.


----------

